# Porkanograpy



## osprey2 (Sep 8, 2015)

its been in the ProQ for a few hours now, maintaining 255F and IT is151. Still a while to go yet













DSCF1056.JPG



__ osprey2
__ Sep 8, 2015






To Be Continued....


----------



## wade (Sep 8, 2015)

That looks good. Waiting in anticipation


----------



## jockaneezer (Sep 8, 2015)

Pork shoulder ?


----------



## osprey2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes it was, all gone and my camera batteries died. Took it off at 190F wrapped in foil and towels in a warmed cool box.

Note to self, must try harder with pictures.


----------



## wade (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## osprey2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Eaten, all gone. Was nice, used apple wood Burp !!


----------



## smokewood (Sep 14, 2015)

excuse you


----------

